# Closure of Loop Colostomy



## jennifervybiral (Sep 21, 2007)

I am new to Genreal Surgery billing and I am not able to find a code for this procedure can anyone help me?  The procedure was the patient is here for status post attempted closure with loop colostomy now here for closure of that loop.
Thanks


----------



## cmartin (Mar 14, 2008)

Closure without a resection is 44620; closure with a resection and anastomosis is either 44626 [if anast of colon to rectum] or 44625 [if anast is anything else].  Those are all for open procedures.  There is also a laparoscopic code for any closure that has a resection & anast, which is 44227.
Connie Martin CPC,GENSG


----------

